# Most Emarrassing Moment With Your Vehicle



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I was just reading a thread on here (can't remember about what now) but it made me think of my most embarrassing moment with my truck.
Well my old truck. 
A friend drove with me to DMV okay we all know by now, that it's not possible for me to do a short post.

DH and I were at the local towing service/lawn tractor repair place picking up some blades he ( Malcom) had sharpened for us. On the way out I say "Hey Malcom, don't make any big plans for tomorrow, I'm going to get my drivers license." Ha Ha big laughs all around!! 
Okay fast forward 16 hours..... My friend drives me to DMV in my truck, we're a little late getting started, (he has 4 teenage daughters which is why he had the courage to teach me to drive as well) so he drives. We're still tight on time when we arrive, so he drops me off at the door, and goes to park the truck in the "test area" and I go in to do the paper work and get my DMV dude! So said DMV dude and I get to the door, and he opens it and holds it for me, as I step in to the sunlight, I look up to see 3 men with fire extinguishers at my truck, and flames and smoke are billowing out from under the hood!! I just turned to my DMV dude and said " Could you hold on to this paper work til next week, and do you have a phone I can use? " He looked at me and said "Your truck?" I nodded, he took me into his office to use his phone!! I called Malcom, and told him I needed his tow truck, and he said " Ember sweetie, I really appreciate your sense of humor, but I'm really busy!! I shouted "Malcom, don't hang up the phone, I'm serious I'm down here at DMV, and my truck is on fire!! He said " I've got another tow, but I'll be there as soon as I can!!
that was almost 15 years ago, and Malcom still says "don't hang up the phone" everytime he sees me!!
So thats mine, whats yours??


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Nothing comes to mind at the moment...let me think on this one

LOL...it's gonna be a long weekend


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Last year we had scheduled a camping get together at one of the local county campgrounds. We got there early and had the whole campground to choose sites from. Since there were several of us, we wanted a site centrally located and facing the right way. The one I choose was a tight fit for my 30' 5er and the big Dodge, but doable. As I was backing into the site I was concentrating on a big tree next to the campsite so I didn't crunch the camper. I was concentrating so hard that I didn't see the tree that just missed the edge of the camper and boomed into the bumper of the truck leaving a nice dent to remember it by. Luckily my DW and I were the only ones there to see it.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

It's been a while - I was 21 - the drive had mom's car and mine in it. Mine was last in (of course, since it was now Sunday morning). Mom decided to make an early grocery run, so she grabbed my keys and climbed into my Rambler Classic. Me tall, she small - so she reached for the lever to move the seat forward. Unfortunately, she got the one that folded the seat down,








a feature of which she had been previously and blissfully unaware! :whistling Lying on her back, staring at the ceiling while the car slowly rolled backward into the street, she was NOT in a good humor...









Sluggo


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I got a flat tire while my car was parked in the driveway. I noticed there was a nail in it and so I filled the tire and brought it to the tire shop to be replaced. My mother, and my two children are in the car as well. I pull into the tire place and he jacks up the car. When he goes to take the lug nuts off, he turns to me and says, "Where is the key?" I'm like, key, what key? He says he can't take off the tire without a lug nut lock key. So I call my husband and he tells me where he thinks it is, of course it's not!. We looked for about 15 minutes. I had to have the tire guy un-jack the car, bring it to the nearest Honda dealer, have all the lug nuts removed, replaced with ones that don't have locks. Then it was back to the tire dealer to change the tire. The look on his face when I returned was priceless. I think he was pretty sure that this blond was gone for good that day!

My kids always remind me of this day when I pass the tire shop.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

This one is easy for me.

Let say I wasn't 16 yet but close and took dad's station wagon out of the driveway (I had to move it because I wanted to wash it for him...I have been I am sticking to the story for over 25years) While I was backing it out of the driveway show off to my friends because I was driving ... I backed into my neighbours corvette. I got so nervous I put the car in drive and back into reverse and hit it again.

To this day my parents and neighbours (very good friends of the family) still talk about it. Let say for my entire High School working carrer I was paying off for a taillamp for a station wagon and a front fascia & paint for the corvette.

There is another one on my motorcycle .... when I lots my passenger, but that is for another day









Thor


----------



## advancedtel (May 7, 2008)

My wife and I had just gotten a new Suburban several years ago. This was our first car that had the seat memory settings on it. I was in the drivers seat and was playing with all the buttons and trying to figure everything out. I hit the seat button and it started to move back and up. I told my DW that this is cool! I hit the other button and the seat proceeded to move all the way forward squishing me against the steering wheel! I couldn't get out and didn't know how to stop it. I was hollaring and pushing buttons frantically while DW was in tears from laughing so hard. She still gives me a hard time everytime I use the memory switch to move the seats.


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

This was my most embarassing TT moment ....

The OB TT was just new and I had three occurances in one morning that taught me very quickly to respect that extra length being pulled behind the TV!! I was going to pick up the TT from storage and take it to a weigh station for a weights analysis.

#1 - Picked up the TT from storage and came within 1" of side-swiping the TT next to me on the way out before I realized it. OMG that was a close call but we are OK - no damage done.

#2 - Pulling up a slight ramp and a small curve to the weights platform - I heard someone shout to me and wave his arms - I stopped and looked and I was within 1/2" of side-swipping the TT into a 2-foot tall concrete entrance barrier to the weights platform - Darn It!! Second time this morning - we are still OK - No harm done!! Back up - straighten out - pull forward onto platform.

#3 - Weighed the TT with Hitch Weight. Then I wanted to get a TT Tongue only weight. So I started to unhitch the TT with TT wheels on what I thought was level ground on the approach to the weight platform. I just noticed someone pulled up behind me - rats gotta hurry!! I just get the TT unhitched - and it starts to roll backwards towards the waiting truck. OMG!! I grab the tongue jack in attempt to stop a rolling TT as the jack "foot" is skipping across the steel weights platform. This ia all while the nice weights people are watching me thru the BIG GLASS WINDOW. Luckily, the guy in the truck waiting saw what was happening and backed up out of the way. VERY LUCKILY FOR ME, I was able to stop (or more likely the TT stopped itself) the TT from rolling more than 2-3 feet and it stopped - it then took me about 0.3 seconds to grab the wheel chocks from the TV and get them under the TT wheels (yes they were there but I was too SMART to need to use them). With a very red face I paid the folks for there time, hitched up the TT, and quickly exited the scene - without any weight data.

From that day forward - I have never touched the TT jack without the tires chocked up, and I always triple check my surroundings to verify that have enough clearance "for that big long TT behind me" (and yes it is ONLY a 23RS). Never had any problems since.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I had been driving a car for years, but had just gotten my motorcycle license- now going on 16 years ago. I bought a brand new Honda Shadow VT 1100c Cruiser. Black, with leather saddle bags. Sweet bike. With 85 miles on the clock, I rode down to the local beach, where all the hot babes were. July 4th weekend. Pull up, near the beach house, hotties all about. They all begin to check me out, as I rumble up. Plant both feet, shut they bike off. "Bad to the bone" is playing in my head. Start to ease her over onto the kickstand. At the point that the kickstand should start to slow the bike as she's coming over, I realize one important factor. I forgot to "kick" the kickstand down. And now it's too late for me to stop the ever increasing speed of my brand new Shadow as she's heading for the macadam. *CRUNCH* I stand there looking at my black beauty on her side. I grab her, haul her back up. Remount. Spark her back to life, and rumble away. As I glance in my one good mirror (the other one is dangling in the breeze, along with the left turn signal swinging by its wires...) The theme to "Benny Hill" is now playing in my head. I see all the "Babes" giggling and laughing at me while I pull out onto the main road. My only saving grace is I never took off my helmet!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

Last summer as we were taking our maiden camping trip with our new Outback, DW remembered something critical at the house just as we were pulling out of our neighborhood. I managed to find a convient place to turn around and head back to the house. We live in a cul-de-sac, so I was going to make the wide circle to let her off at the end of the driveway. I didn't want to pull in, then back out. I was going to get as close to a neighbors car parked in the street as I could. Right as I thought I was past his car, I hear (and feel) a loud noise (I knew right away what had happened). The awming arm had hit the cars left tail light assembly and broken the awning base attachment. I was able to tie the awning arm to the camper and we proceeded to our first camp site.

I couldn't beleive I had broken the camper on the first outing. Since then, I am VERY AWARE of how the rear swings.


----------



## Bama Eye Guy (Mar 27, 2007)

I parked my Yukon XL at Sam's and went in to do some shopping. Came out in a hurry (as usual) and went to put the stuff in the back so I push my unlock button on my keychain - nothing. So I push it again - again, nothing. So I think "time to change the battery in the keychain". I'm really starting to get miffed because, heaven forbid, I have to actually insert the key into the lock! Stick the key in, doesn't work. I then look down at the tag and notice that it's not my personalized tag. I look up and don't see my vehicle anywhere! I swear to you the next thought through my pretty little head was (can't believe I'm admitting this) "OMG someone accidentally drove off in my Yukon and I've got theirs!" Yeah, I know. Don't start.







So literally in a panic I go around to the front of this Yukon and there she is - my Yukon parked nose to nose with the one I was trying to get into (which is why I couldn't see it from the back). They were EXACT duplicates - other than the tags.

So I look around real quick to make sure no one was watching, got in my car and laughed until I had tears coming down my cheeks.

And, no I'm not blonde.









Lee Ann


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

The whole family was in the truck at the time. I pulled up to a red light and stopped. I was distracted by something I can't remember, and sat through the green light until it turned red again. Thankfully, there were no other vehicles around to honk at me. To this day the kids remind me by saying, "Remember the time you didn't go on the green?" lol


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, hanging the trailer up on a gas pump at a busy gas station comes to mind (Acutally it was the concrete protection for the pump, but I came close enough to the pump tha tthe bumper snagged the hose.).









I also buried my first pickup in the mud when it was <1 week old. Only the nice family in the H1 Hummer saw me though (and tugged me out)


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Alto 5- I feel your pain.
It was about our 2nd or 3rd trip with our Roo, we climbed in the truck smiling and happy to be going camping. We pulled out onto the road and went only about 1/4 mile before we saw it







...our power cord was tagging happily behind us








Needless to say - we ALWAYS do a walk around now!!!!
BTW - I claim it was DH's job to unplug the power.

Mrs. Big A


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Two incidents come to mind...

#2. Memorial Day 07 - The DW get's this little 12-volt cooler to keep cans of pop cold... and leaves it on ALL WEEKEND. Truck battery died and needed neighbors tools to rip TT battery out. That's right... no tools or jumpers. It was quite the spectacle.

#1. 6/06 - On the way back from Janesville, Wisconsin, cars were flagging me down on I-43 in WI. Well... my bumper cap fell off in transit and the sewer hose popped out. Of course it couldn't just pop all the way out... it got caught at the last end so there was 25' of sewer hose dragging behind me. Poor thing didn't stand a chance!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Wow...I guess we've been lucky (of course, that all ends right now, doesn't it?







)


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

When i was 16 i had my first car and old beat up chevelle and after washing and cleaning it in the garage, i needed to get in the trunk. I thought it would be fine to start the car from the outside put it in drive then park real quick to move it forward to get in the trunk. The car took off and went through the neighbors garage. There went some of my savings to replace thier garage door.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lets see, I am invited to spend the summer with a friend who moved to Florida. I would work at there Milex tune up for spending money and room and board. A customer pulls up, parks the car in front of both doors and proceeds to go to lunch next door with my friends Father. No one told us (my friend or I) what was wrong with the car. It was in the way, so I started it and moved it to the rear of the building. When I hit the brakes, they went to the floor, the emergency brake did the same. I proceeded to hit a tree when I was unable to stop the car. I was 16.

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> Two incidents come to mind...
> 
> #2. Memorial Day 07 - The DW get's this little 12-volt cooler to keep cans of pop cold... and leaves it on ALL WEEKEND. Truck battery died and needed neighbors tools to rip TT battery out. That's right... no tools or jumpers. It was quite the spectacle.


Rob, it's a little late now, but if you can backfeed the trailer 12V into the TV via the light plug IF you are close enough. IMO







an hour should do the trick...


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Ahh, this is easy. It was the day the guy said... " and just sign on the dotted line and this used white Chevette with imitation woodgrain sides is yours!".

Reverie


----------

